# Is it worth saving?



## G3farms (Jan 19, 2020)

I have an Atlas TH54 that is complete. A little rusty but all of the parts should be there. I can assure you that it has not been used in 55+ years.
I can also tell you for sure that I know nothing about a lathe, never run one, but do have a good concept.I am looking for a starter lathe and think this would fill the bill............Price is FREE
.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 19, 2020)

Heck yes it is worth saving. It will take some time and an investment in sweat and likely a bit of money in the form of buckets of evaporust but it will likely clean up and be entirely useable for another lifetime.

In all honesty, that is the kind of lathe I would drive 300 miles to get just to be able to fix it up.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 19, 2020)

Evaporust to the rescue.


----------



## Packard V8 (Jan 19, 2020)

Can't beat free!

That's an ugly baby!

However, with hours of hobby time, access to a sandblast cabinet, a shot blast cabinet, buckets of electrolysis solution and cans of spray paint, it can look like the worst never happened.

jack vines


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 19, 2020)

First off, welcome. On the Atlas, depends on the price, and your level of commitment to the work involved to clean it up. I'm guessing it would run just fine, if done right. A lot of good Atllas info here on the site. Mike


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

Gotta love East TN barn finds!


----------



## G3farms (Jan 19, 2020)

Where would I even start?? 
Not sure what to take apart first.
This has been sitting in a shed for 55+ years, it was my Dads when he was a hobby gunsmith.
Would like to know the date of it, not sure if he bought it new or not.
I guess not having a QCGB will make it a little easier to clean up........perhaps.


----------



## brino (Jan 19, 2020)

G3farms said:


> Where would I even start??
> Not sure what to take apart first.



You could start small to get acquainted with the processes required.

Maybe start with that 3-jaw chuck in the last photo, or one of the drill chucks.
Do some research on evapo-rust and electrolysis and pick one.
Put together the required bits and give it a try.

Remember if you want to do the entire lathe bed you will need a suitable container for it either way.

Post any updates or questions here.
This is a very friendly and knowledgable bunch!

-brino

EDIT: .....and Welcome to the group!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

Molasses, vinegar, ETC. ?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

Atlas/Craftsman Serial Numbers and Bearing Dates (if applicable) For Database Entries
					

Edited with title change 20200627  In the combined machine database (742 entries to date) there are 180 10" entries, 21 of which show no serial numbers.  There are 113 Craftsman entries, 19 or which show no serial numbers.  Plus we only have 30 10" and 22 12" bearing dates for Timken equipped...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				








__





						Atlas Press Co. - Serial Number Registry | VintageMachinery.org
					





					vintagemachinery.org


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 19, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Molasses, vinegar, ETC. ?



Anchor??


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 19, 2020)

G3farms said:


> I have an Atlas TH54 that is complete. A little rusty but all of the parts should be there. I can assure you that it has not been used in 55+ years.
> I can also tell you for sure that I know nothing about a lathe, never run one, but do have a good concept.I am looking for a starter lathe and think this would fill the bill...........



Not what I consider to be a starter lathe.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not see any parts that look unrestorable, will take some effort for sure. For a 10" lathe, and free, I would tackle it.


----------



## G3farms (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for all of the support so far.
I guess nothing ventured nothing gained, can always sell it for parts.
There is a tool post grinder in there somewhere also.
Box of change gears, and plenty of cutters.
I've got micrometers and dial indicators, plenty of drill bits, taps and dies and of course a machinery handbook from 1950 14th edition.

Tozguy, why not a good starter lathe?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 19, 2020)

If you want your Atlas, Atlas/Craftsman or Craftsman lathe, mill, shaper, etc. (generally, anything made by Atlas or AA) entered into the database that I maintain for such models, enter the pertinent information into the thread at the top of the Sticky area at the top of this Forum.  Periodically, I update the database that can be found in Downloads under the Atlas/Craftsman Category.  The file type is DBF and the specific type is dBase IV.  As few people will have dBase IV or later, be advised that Excel and most of its clones including Open Office can read the file..


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 19, 2020)

There are several youtube videos of complete restorations of these machines so you can see what other people have done.


----------



## LF_WS (Jan 20, 2020)

Take lots of pictures as you disassemble; can be a big help in putting everything back together properly once it's cleaned up.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 20, 2020)

ALSO.   We like pictures too!


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 20, 2020)

G3,
Unless I misunderstood your opening post your objective is to learn metal turning. It appears to me that you will not be starting to operate this lathe anytime soon. Apart from rust removal will you be able to identify any issues that need fixing or that will limit its usefulness? I humbly submit that your objective would be better served by starting with a hobby lathe that is already operational.
This lathe is a wonderful project for someone who wants to learn machinery restoration. But it is an unknown that is a long way away from being a machine to learn metal turning. Sometimes things are not so 'free' when they cost tons of frustration.


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 20, 2020)

WOW!!
Talk about a "busted knuckles" project!!


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 20, 2020)

It was your dad's lathe so you know what you are going to do.  

I have a Grizzly G0709 and a Clausing 5418 in my shop.  My dad was the shop department head at Waverly High School in Lansing, MI when the school opened in 1964.  He took a trip to Atlas/Clausing in Kalamazoo, MI to buy lathes for the school.  The 5418 lathe in my shop was one of the original lathes he ordered back in 1963.  I bought it at auction when they shut the shop down in 1987.  

It has a 2 1/4"-8 threaded spindle, 24" bed, belt drive with the tensioning lever on the floor (deep knee bends to change speeds).  No clutch, no brake, as bare bones of a Clausing lathe as there is.  Clausing made a very solid, smooth lathe and I wouldn't hesitate picking up another if I needed one.  I've seen very good deals on 5914 (variable speed, 36" bed) with a taper attachment, collet closer, clutch, L00 spindle, etc.  But I don't have room for a third lathe and can't part with the 5418 because my dad taught on it.  

You know your dad would be smiling from ear to ear if he saw it in restored condition, so it's what you will do.  It'll be a lot of work, but parts are available and you'll be able to pass it on as grandpa's lathe.

Bruce


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 20, 2020)

Well stated Bruce!
I know I am pleased when I see some of my Fathers hand saws on the wall of my oldest son's den wall.
All tools he must have used while working on the construction of the Mississippi River dams in the early 1900's


----------



## HarryJM (Jan 20, 2020)

I would not be thinking in terms of “a good starter lathe” etc if I had the opportunity to restore a metal lathe that my father used. That would be a journey of pleasure in itself. Lots of hobby machinist have started out with similar lathes.

For rust removal I would suggest electrolysis and below a good place to learn about that process.

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/RustRemovalByElectrolysis.ashx?HL=electrolysis

Harry


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 20, 2020)

I always love bringing something like that back from the brink of death! There is a very good feeling when you are done knowing that you refurbished a piece of equipment and it has a new life. On top of that, you can't beat "free ninety free", leaves more money for renovations!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 20, 2020)

if you need a lathe now, buy one that works
if you want a project that will span hundreds of hours, you got the perfect project in the TH42
i would warn that many of the Zamak parts may have disintegrated during the decades
parts are available, although the parts cost and search time should also be considered.

i bought a crashed TH42, fixed it , cussed while using it for 6 months and traded it away for a broken south bend.
your experience may vary.
my expectations were too high for a low end lathe- it didn't suit my needs


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2020)

Speaking of the Zamak issue, AKA Zinc Pest, it is most often an all-or-none situation.  If you find that many of the parts are deteriorated, then all are probably original to the lathe and you just have the misfortune to have a machine built with a bad batch.  If only a few are bad, then probably they were bought later as additions, or they were for some reason left over from an earlier batch that hadn't all been used before a new batch was ordered or made.  In any case, the problem is caused by the batch having used Zinc that was of insufficient purity.  This is known to have happened several time over the production life of the Atlas lathes.  

In any case, I would suggest that you inspect all of the Zamak parts as an early step if you go ahead with your plan to restore the lathe.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 20, 2020)

The fact that it was your Dad's lathe and not used for over 55years makes me wonder if he was happy with it and whether he would wish it on you. The stuff I want to leave to my son is kept good condition ready to go. However it is perfectly OK if he does not want it for whatever reason.
I understand the sentiments you might have. I kept some stuff from my Dad's shop, not all for my own use but solely to offer to my son should he want it. But there is nothing there as bulky as that metal lathe.
In my Dad's heart I believe that your father would rather see you enjoy more modern equipment.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 20, 2020)

If the photos are not misleading (sometimes they are) and the rust is really as bad as the photos suggest, I would say that lathe is beyond restoration.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2020)

Everything does look pretty bad in the photos.  However, you can't tell from the photos whether most of the buildup is rust or dust.  If the latter, then it may not be nearly as bad as it seems.  But to find out, I would strip the headstock, tailstock, carriage, FWD-REV gear box, rack, nameplate and legs off of the bed.  Build a quicky tank out of cheap plywood and 1 x 1's, put in three or four triangular cross pieces across the bottom to hold the bed clear of the bottom, and line it with Polyethylene film.  Then set it up for either electrolysis or chemical cleaner.  Wash the bed down as clean as practical with a hose and stiff brush and put it in the tank.  If it comes out looking usable, proceed with the rest of the machine.  If it is badly pitted, so will be the other cast iron and steel parts.  And the only reasonable thing to do will be to salvage any usable parts like hand wheels, cranks, gears and gear covers, and haul the rest of it to a scrap metal dealer.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 20, 2020)

Also consider using molasses. It will take longer but is rather cheap (stock feed).
I can't (of course) find it now, but I remember seeing a video where the whole bed was tossed in a 'tank' and left to sit for some time.

I did my front Jeep® springs with electrolysis in a 55gal plastic drum. It was a tad time consuming. 
When I get around to the rears I might go with molasses.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 20, 2020)

JPMacG said:


> If the photos are not misleading (sometimes they are) and the rust is really as bad as the photos suggest, I would say that lathe is beyond restoration.


That ain't even close to being beyond restoration!  Ive seen much much worse turned into a machine that looks fresh off the assembly line!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 20, 2020)

You can do it. Make a silk purse out of a sows ear. From rust to like new it's done all the time . You've got a big jump on most , all the parts.


----------



## HarryJM (Jan 20, 2020)

How about a little restoration inspiration as local craigslist has a nice restored one for sale. A little overpriced indeed!
https://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/d/mc-leansville-atlas-th-metal-lathe-well/7058571839.html


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 21, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> The fact that it was your Dad's lathe and not used for over 55years makes me wonder if he was happy with it and whether he would wish it on you. The stuff I want to leave to my son is kept good condition ready to go. However it is perfectly OK if he does not want it for whatever reason.
> I understand the sentiments you might have. I kept some stuff from my Dad's shop, not all for my own use but solely to offer to my son should he want it. But there is nothing there as bulky as that metal lathe.
> In my Dad's heart I believe that your father would rather see you enjoy more modern equipment.


Great point.  In the grand scheme of things my dad didn't have any sentimental attachment to my Clausing 5418.  He tossed out all of his old toys as a kid before I came on the scene.  He figured I wouldn't want to play with his old junk.  Maybe I'll start calling on the Clausing's that show up . . .

Bruce


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 21, 2020)

The probable date of manufacture is first quarter 1951.

Whether his father was happy with it of not doesn't really matter.  The best bet is that he lost all interest in machining and didn't bother with how it was stored.  Otherwise it would have at least been under probably canvas cover.  However, it is a 10F regardless of why it ended up in the condition that it is in.  So only a few owners of machine brands that I won't name would claim that because it's an Atlas it isn't worth recovering regardless of what actual condition it turns out to be in.  That's just standard sour grapes and should be ignored.  But it is definitely worth finding out whether it can be salvaged or not, whether by the current owner or by someone else.


----------

